# clutch slipping on '02 Maxima



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Friend of mine has a 2002 Maxima with the 3.5L engine and manual transmission. He noticed severe clutch slip at ~13,000 miles and, as his wife is the primary driver, claims that the car hasn't beed driven overly hard. He feels there must have been a manufacturing defect to cause the clutch to wear out so quickly, but his local dealer sez "driving style".

Has anyone out there had a similar problem?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not that I am aware of... I'd check with Maxima.org to be sure.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

No clutch defects/recalls. There are guys running nitrous, and driving hard, and their clutches have held for longer than that. Maybe it is his wife's driving style, maybe she's unfamiliar w/ driving a manual?


----------



## Vyzhn77 (May 17, 2003)

THE PROBLEM IS WOMAN DRIVERS!!!!!!!!!(not all of 'em, dont get it twisted!!!)
I never let mine drive my car, but that's just me... I'm greedy with my baby!!! Not to mention the ONE TIME i did let borrow it, she brought it back to me with rear bumber damage, $$500 worth!
DO NOT LET HER DRIVE IT ANYMORE!!! That's the quickest solution.....


----------



## aphillips4u (Jul 16, 2004)

Evolution-Autodesign said:


> No clutch defects/recalls. There are guys running nitrous, and driving hard, and their clutches have held for longer than that. Maybe it is his wife's driving style, maybe she's unfamiliar w/ driving a manual?



My clutch is slipping also I'm sc'd but i still have the stock clutch. Evolution-Autodesign what brand clutch are you using and who did the install. I'm in atlanta also.


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

My personal Maxima is actually an automatic  But the other turbo Maxima we built runs a SPEC an it's held up at 300 whp. And 2 other Maximas I've sold SPEC clutches to are running 393 whp and 425 whp respectively (both have turbos)



aphillips4u said:


> My clutch is slipping also I'm sc'd but i still have the stock clutch. Evolution-Autodesign what brand clutch are you using and who did the install. I'm in atlanta also.


----------



## mclee45 (Aug 3, 2003)

Check the group deal section for clutches... $220 shipped
here:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=64930


----------

